# Norpramine



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

Finally went to a Psychiatrist for my IBS he took me off Lexapro that my GP put me on and said he did not like lexapro and it was the wrong med anyway for IBS with D. He started me on Norpramine 25mg just to start. Anybody take these meds and what are the side effects? I know the lexapro had a few I didn't care for. I was also wondering if the Norpramine will have any sexual side effects? I forget to ask the Dr about that one.


----------

